# Briggs only runs on full choke



## scott fohrman

Here's the scoop

Briggs and Stratton 8HP

Engine is a 190432-3121-01

Only runs on full or 90% choke

Work done: major rebuild =

New valves
New rings
Honed cylinder
Complete carb kit rebuild: 
new gas filter, new lines, new gas tank.
new float.

Starts on first pull but, leans out and dies if I take off choke.


Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech

From your description it appears your not getting enough fuel. Either there is an air leak between the carburetor and engine, or there is still a problem in the carburetor. 

What initial settings on the High & Low speed adjustment screws are you using?


----------



## scott fohrman

Whatever the manual says. I think low speed is 1-1/2 and high speed is 3/4
It's a Flo-jet carb.

Tried further adjustments, but still only wants to run on choke. Gaskets are tight and new between carb and engine.


----------



## cadguy

Does this engine have overhead valves? If so check for bent push rods and proper valve lash. The valves not opening properly can cause some issues that seem like it is a carb problem but is really the valves. It may be worth investigating.


----------



## scott fohrman

No OHV. IT's a 1990's model simple horizontal shaft briggs. Did replace and lap the worn valves and piston rings. Timing is OK. Compression is very good. Seems like carb trouble, but replace everything in the carb.


----------



## gull1

how about the float setting did you look into that?


----------



## GoatDriver

Did you change the fuel filter? ......and it could have sucked some trash or something into the carb since the rebuild...maybe something residual from in the tank or the fuel line? 
It only takes a very little piece of trash to cause a headache. :freak:


----------



## dj722000

Not trying to sound like a jerk, but did you soak the carb in a dip for like a 1/2 hour? I soak them really good, clean out any ports I can get to, spray down really good with carb and choke cleaner then use compressed air to blow out everything. You just said you rebuilt it. If not, may want to do that.

I agree with 30yearTech with not getting enough fuel.

On a side note, flush your fuel tank really good to make sure nothing is in there!


----------

